# Green River UT Low Head Dam Reconstruction - Need YOUR comment by 4/30/14



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Bump*

Got this today:



> Dear Interested Party,
> 
> This is a reminder that tomorrow April 30, 2014 marks the close of the Draft EIS public comment period for the Green River Diversion Rehabilitation Project. Please have any comments submitted prior to midnight.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has submitted comments to date.


Deadline's Wednesday. Please email the government's contractor as above.

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I missed this one but comment is now submitted and word is spread.


----------



## Landis (Apr 11, 2008)

*My Comment is below: (call for comment at header)*

Dear Interested Party,

This is a reminder that tomorrow April 30, 2014 marks the close of the Draft EIS public comment period for the Green River Diversion Rehabilitation Project. Please have any comments submitted prior to midnight.

Thank you to everyone who has submitted comments to date.

Greg Allington
McMillen, LLC
p 208.342.4214 x 318 | c 208.340.5721
---------


From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Greg Allington
Sent: Friday, March 14, 2014 10:17 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: NRCS Green River Draft EIS Public Notice



Dear Interested Party,

Please find attached the Public Notice for the Draft Environmental Impact Statement (EIS) public comment period for the Green River Diversion Rehabilitation Project.

Electronic copies of the Draft EIS are available on the project website atGreen River/Tusher Diversion Dam Rehabilitation (Utah Deptof Ag & Food) | NRCS.

Official comments should sent to [email protected] or myself at the physical address listed below prior to the close on April 30, 2014.

Thank you. You may contact me at any time with any questions or comments about the project.

Greg Allington
Project Manager/Biologist

McMillen, LLC
1401 Shoreline Drive, Suite 100 Boise, ID 83702
p 208.342.4214 x 318 | f 208.342.4216 | c 208.340.5721
[email protected] | www.mcmillen-llc.com


---------------
Comment Below, 4-30-14

---------------



Mr. Allington,
In case my last transmission did not get to you (I was free typing your email address, I reply here. I also will add that my company, Wildwasser Sport USA, Inc, in Boulder Colorado makes kayak equipment and we are regulated as such by the United States Coast Guard in relation to the Kayaks we sell and in relation to the Life Jackets we sell. This clearly puts the subject of river navigation under the nuspice of the Commerce Clause of the Constitution and the public interest in navigation.


To:
Greg Allington
Project Manager / Biologist
McMillen, LLC
1401 Shoreline Drive, Suite 100
Boise, ID 83702


Hello Mr McMillien and Project Team,


I am writing to ask that the Green River Diversion Dam have a functional, aesthetic, recreationally and navigationally usable boat and fish passage as part of its design. The best fish passage is one which is also navigable by small craft such as rafts and kayaks. Moreover, this is a stretch of river which does, on occasion, have quite large rafts and crafts passing by. Family friends ran J-Boats from Ladore to Lake Powell, then further through the Grand Canyon on the 100th Anniversary of Powell (1969) and numerous other trips have done the same and done stretches there of including through this stretch. J-Boats can be up to 33 ft long.


From Biologic point of view, river wide diversions which are impassable (and not understandable) to fish is also one of the reasons that fish populations get segregated to different stretches of rivers. It is critical that rivers have eddies for fish (and river craft) to take refuge in, and channels which carry water, for downward safe downward flow) and yet allow "attainment" for fish (and sometimes kayaks etc) from eddy to eddy upstream.


It is also important that diversion dams not divert so much of the river as to make the river un-passable downstream. I understand this is a federally adjudicated navigable river that must be managed in the public trust for navigability in priority to other private (non-public) diversion interests.


The current structure I understand to be navigable to downstream traffic and such navigable passage needs to be maintained as part of any structure should it be added to the river. Keeping passage capability for boats up to 33 ft long is in keeping with the historical use of J-Boats on the river. I would encourage placement of eddies for both fish and kayak surfing so that smaller narrow hull forms can also take advantage of the passage.


Large boat passage should be assured down to at least 1600 CFS, and small boat passage should be assured down to the minimum flow levels that the river goes to. Again, this is important for fish and navigation uses which are the prevailing public interest.


Thank you for your solicitation for comment. I am confident that the needs of the community (including people and wildlife) can be easily designed into any and all reasonable solutions for this project.


Sincerely,
Landis Arnold
-- 
(address redacted from the post)


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. Letter sent. That structure has been the principle reason I have not done a Sand Wash to Dirty Devil run to date.

Phillip


----------

